

Apple 1 Motherboard Sold for $905,000 - tilt
http://www.bonhams.com/auctions/22247/lot/286/

======
vblord
That's a crazy amount of money. But I'll be honest... if I had a ton of money
I would buy it too. IMO, this is a part of computing history that is very
important. I think having a collection of the history of computers would be
awesome.

~~~
kenrikm
The Computer History Museum in Mountain View has exactly that.
[http://www.computerhistory.org](http://www.computerhistory.org) It's a pretty
cool place to spend an afternoon.

~~~
VonGuard
Fry's in Santa Clara used to have one on display on their floor, bur it's gone
now. My friends and I would fantasize about Hudson Hawking in at night and
stealing the thing, but it was removed from display before we could ever
attempt it.

~~~
Fuzzwah
Thanks for the 90's flashback.

It sounds so much better as a verb than Mission Impossibling.

------
ChuckMcM
I've always enjoyed the Apple 1 auctions. I probably should have bought the
one at the Vintage Computer Festival in 2000 for $5,000 but I couldn't see its
value :-). Somewhere out there is my home built Digital Group machine (also
with bodged together keyboard and converted tv for a monitor) but Dr. Suding
didn't go on to create an influential computer company. But he did have the
coolest dual cassette tape system that tried to be a DECTape equivalent.

------
annnnd
> Indeed, the story is perhaps just as famous now as the one that inspired the
> company name: Newton theorizing gravity under the apple tree.

This is incorrect according to Jobs biography - apparently the name was given
in reference to Steve Jobs' eating preferences. :)

------
ezolotko
Two months ago I ordered an original ZX Spectrum 48K, on board series 3B for
about $200. It is the same I had as my first computer when I was a kid. I knew
I could have it all on the emulator, and, I didn't expect how much excitement
and inspiration I had after loading several games from a cassette recorder and
playing on a pixel-crawly TV. In fact, had to take sleeping pills after the
first time. Now I am thinking to buy myself a C64, a separate small TV, and an
Apple ][ with a monitor... will have to buy a separate table for that.

------
andyjohnson0
I wonder what kind of condition those large electrolytic capacitors are in
after 38 years? They don't last forever.

------
cmiller1
Did anyone notice this link on that site?

[http://www.bonhams.com/auctions/21652/lot/188/](http://www.bonhams.com/auctions/21652/lot/188/)

How cool, I wish they had put it into production.

~~~
salgernon
It looks a lot like a Macintosh color classic.

~~~
DerekL
But the most distinctive feature is the monitor in portrait orientation. Apple
never shipped an all-in-one like that.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
Hmmm.

I have a set of original IBM 5150 (PC/XT I think) technical and operator
manuals. Wonder if they're worth anything. Doubt I'd sell them, there's
something about opening a computer manual and seeing actual schematics!

------
ommunist
I always wondered what a fantastic resale value Apple gear has and always had.

~~~
Tyrannosaurs
I've got an old MacBook kicking about somewhere. If an Apple I is worth that
much I should get at least a million for a MacBook, it's way more powerful.

------
mutagen
Don't miss the video of it in operation.

[http://www.bonhams.com/video/17458/](http://www.bonhams.com/video/17458/)

~~~
hudey123
Oh man....

10 print "Hello "; 20 goto 10; run

what memories

------
_nickwhite
I'm not sure who won the auction, but this should be in a museum somewhere.
Hopefully it will find its way to one.

~~~
smackfu
It was bought by the Henry Ford museum, which seems about right.

[http://www.cultofmac.com/300624/museum-pays-record-
breaking-...](http://www.cultofmac.com/300624/museum-pays-record-
breaking-905000-apple-1/)

For a museum, it's especially nice that it's not just the motherboard, but a
whole setup including home-built power supply, vintage monitor, and home-built
keyboard. That really makes you appreciate the time.

------
LandoCalrissian
If I had a completely unreasonable amount of money I would buy this, quite a
bit out of my price range.

------
Siecje
The Apple 1 is open source so you could create this yourself.

~~~
treehau5
And gold is available everywhere, so you could create your own vintage coins.

------
rhapsodyv
My old MSX dont worth anything... maybe someday :-/

------
smackfu
Rare + unmodified + working = $$$$$

------
mrb
This is why, if you own one of the first FPGA/ASIC Bitcoin miners, you should
keep it. They could become historical artifacts of a technology that may end
up changing day-to-day trade & finance... Personally I kept my Ngzhang Icarus
units, Enterpoint Cairnsmore1 units (one of them is serial# 3), Ztex 1.15y
units, Avalon gen1 units (the first commercially available Bitcoin ASIC), and
our TAV 105 Gh/s units. Most of them were extremely small production runs:
less than 1000 units ever built.

Back in 1976, very few people understood how the Apple 1 and personal
computers were about to change day-to-day communication.

